# [Barry] Script pour free mobile (résolu)

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

Est-ce que qq'un aurait les scripts qui permettent de faire du tethering avec un Blackberry sur FreeMobile ?

J'ai tenté de prendre les scripts "minimal" (basé sur un operateur nommé "roger" d'après les commentaires) mais en changeant l'authentification en "free"/"free" mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

 *Quote:*   

> PiV peers # pppd call barry-free
> 
> Script /usr/sbin/chat -f /etc/ppp/peers/barry-free.chat finished (pid 929), status = 0x0
> 
> Serial connection established.
> ...

 

A lire les traces, on dirait que l'authentification échoue : pourtant je suis sur de mon coup étant donné que ce sont ceux que j'ai configuré pour qu'Opera puisse accédé à Internet sur mon BB.

ByeLast edited by destroyedlolo on Sun Jun 23, 2013 4:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Perso j'utilise ce script de chat dans mon /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# conf modem 3G orange

config_ppp0="ppp"

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyACM0"

pppd_ppp0="

noauth

noipdefault

defaultroute

ipcp-accept-remote

ipcp-accept-local

hide-password

lcp-echo-interval 15

lcp-echo-failure 3

460800

"

phone_number_ppp0="*99***1#"

username_ppp0='orange'

password_ppp0='orange'

chat_ppp0="

ABORT BUSY

ABORT ERROR

ABORT 'NO ANSWER'

ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

ABORT 'NO DIALTONE'

ABORT 'Invalid Login'

ABORT 'Login incorrect'

TIMEOUT 5

'' 'ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0'

OK 'AT+CGDCONT=1,\"IP\",\"orange\";'

OK 'ATDT\T'

TIMEOUT 60

CONNECT ''

TIMEOUT 5

~-- ''

"

```

C'est avec un tel nokia et pour orange, mais a priori en changeant juste les login/pasword ainsi que le nom de l'acces point sur la ligne AT+CGDCONT, ça devrait le faire.

Et suffit d'un "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" pour démarrer plutôt que de tout faire à la mano  :Wink: .

----------

## destroyedlolo

Ben, vu que le Blackberry utilise visibilement un truc propriétaire, je suis obligé de passé par Barry et surtout son PPob.

Mais tu m'as donné une idée : le problème venait de la ligne 

```
OK AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","free"
```

Maintenant que je l'ai mis à free, j'obtiens une IP   :Very Happy: 

Il ne me reste plus qu'a ce que les info de routage/DNS/... soit propagées au reste du système.

Edit : En fait, il semblerait que mon problème est maintenant de configurer le NetworkManager pour qu'il utilise Barry.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Yeaahhhhhh !!! Ca marche.

Le truc, c'est que si le PC est déjà connecté par Wifi par exemple, Barry (ou PPPd) refuse d'écrasé la route par défaut ... ce qui n'est pas un mal vu qu'évidemment, ma ligne ADSL (bien que rurale) est beaucoup plus rapide que la 2G.

Mais si je démarre PPPD sans aucune autre connexion, il met à jour les DNS et autres tables de routage et ça fonctionne pile poile !!!

Bon, il manque quand même que ce soit intégré au NetworkManager pour que ce soit plus propre.

Mais l'un dans l'autre, je suis content car je pourrai surfé en vacances ou en déplacement.

(mon premier message fait par cette méthode ... et la vitesse est largement suffisante pour du mail ou du forum)

----------

## guilc

Il ne met pas la route par défaut, ou bien il l'ajoute avec une métrique plus grande (ce qui fait que la connexion wifi ou filaire est utilisée tant qu'elle est présente) ?

Il me semblerait logique qu'elle soit tout de même présente. Exemple, quand je suis connecté en lan + wifi + tethering, j'ai 3 routes par défaut, mais seule celle du lan est utilisée car elle est celle de métrique la plus faible.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Pour moi, il ne modifie pas le routage. Déjà parce que j'ai le message suivant :

```
rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x3 <addr 10.106.9.173> <ms-dns1 212.27.40.240> <ms-dns2 212.27.40.241>]

not replacing existing default route to wlp2s0 [192.168.0.10]

local  IP address 10.106.9.173

remote IP address 169.254.1.1

```

Ensuite, le route donne :

```
Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         192.168.0.10    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlp2s0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

169.254.1.1     *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlp2s0

```

Alors que si seul le BB est connecté, j'ai :

```
rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x3 <addr 10.98.224.15> <ms-dns1 212.27.40.240> <ms-dns2 212.27.40.241>]

local  IP address 10.98.224.15

remote IP address 169.254.1.1

```

et

```
Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         169.254.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

169.254.1.1     *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

```

Par contre, si la connexion ne se fait pas à cause d'un problème de protocole ... il faut tenter un reboot hard du BB.

----------

